# Anyone from Guelph/Kitchener/Waterloo area?



## 22058 (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi, I'm a 31 yr. old female looking for people in my area for support. It would be nice to go out with someone (or try to) to talk about stuff and have a good time over a few drinks. I'm not saying that my family/friends arent supportive, but unless your living through it, then I dont feel they really get the just of it. Also, anyone in the area know of support group meetings that are closer to us than Toronto? Thanks


----------

